

Reddit founders talk - eusman
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nm_TcHulkSc

======
davidw
Interview tip: noisy, poorly lit bars are bad interview locations unless you
have very good equipment and editing skills.

~~~
kn0thing
But it was a noisy, poorly lit bar in Detroit!

